# What goat toys do you have?



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd like to know what goat toys everyone has. Post some photo's.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

One of the babies favorite toys every year are those Fisher Price child's plastic picnic tables. They won't hold an adult but up to about 100 pounds they are a great, safe, climbing toy.


----------



## goaties4me (Feb 23, 2009)

It's not a toy, but we have a plastic lawn chair with a broken leg propped up in the "romper room" (youngsters' stall) and my almost 5 month old ND buck thinks it's HIS. I sit in it to bottle feed and visit with a couple young Boer boys and the ND jumps into the chair at my back to lay for a cud chew and to keep an eye on the doings.

There's also a plastic cable spool (height of the chair arm) and a "bed" of a wooden box half covered that can be stood on or slept in. 

Other than that, then they are too close to being able to try and jump out from their play spots.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, been working on a goat enviorment and getting closer to being complete, need to add some grass area. Acutally using the Horse coral area, So it enlarges the play area. We opened it up today, and the 6 goats got a kick out of it running around, and jumping on stuff. (friends horse not evicted, they actually play together, figure they get used to each other, so when meet horses on trail, not so much fear/surprise )

We have several wood spools, some plank bridges to cross, and some old larger limbs they can walk on.
Also I found some larger river rock, and recycling cement patio from a friend, so we put it in a half circle, it allows them simular textures they find on our trails in the mountains.
Will add some huge tactor tires we found on the property as I can, but they will have a good time running around.[attachment=1:2ycf89tw]smgoatplace2.jpg[/attachment:2ycf89tw][attachment=0:2ycf89tw]smgoatplace1.jpg[/attachment:2ycf89tw]


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Stephen i like the rocks along with the spools. Those goats will think they are up on the mountain jumping from boulder to boulder.
Nate


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

We are on a working farm. The owner is really into rodeo, and hosts competitions at least once a month, with practices twice a month. He also has a construction company. 

We have several HUGE piles of broken concrete piled up, combined with boulders. There are also some "maybe somebody will need it" piles that include siding, rolls of wire, machine parts, sheets of plywood and wrought iron fencing. 

Then there are the huge piles of clean fill dirt -- mostly covered in weeds and browse, and the new dike going in by the small river -- which is concrete, fill dirt, gravel of various types, river rock and bricks.

All of these are enjoyed by the goats, and we love watching them play and act up on them. They are amazingly sure footed. I think the horses are in awe of them, especially when the goats stare DOWN at them from the tree that is accessible from the high teeter totter of concrete.

One plus is the children all play king of the hill with the goats. The goats all know they have to give way to the children, and many times the children use the kids to help them up the hills.

I want to get cable spools, but I don't know where to go for them.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

ashkelon said:


> I want to get cable spools, but I don't know where to go for them.


Power, telephone and gas companies are all good places to call for cable spools. They usually have a storage yard with several spools setting around waiting to be hauled away.


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks! I will start calling around.

The concrete company had some broken BIG drainage tiles out by the road, and we are having them bring them the 1/2 mile down to the farm for toys. We are planning to dig holes with the end loader and half bury them down by the creek. 

I'm guessing the kids and the goats will both like them.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a couple of cars, a 3 foot deep hole 20' x 24', a shed, picnic table, inclined log, wood pile, an old library card index cabinet, wading pool, tree house with a sand box, an industrial swamp cooler, a rabbit hutch, and a tire swing.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

... and an upside down canoe. I am tempted to turn it rightside up so maybe they can learn to go canoeing with me. Save my back on a portage or two....

What can't a goat do?


----------



## Ann in NH (Dec 22, 2008)

My goats favorite toy is a horse "boredom-breaker". It's a plastic apple-shaped tether ball. I attached a bear bell at the top and they love making it jingle. Ann in NH


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a tire swing that they love to butt. However, a story was told me that has me worried.

I was told that an old billy was a particular nuisance since he would butt everyone. So someone's grandma tied a sledgehammer to a rope, and the billy butted himself to death on it.


My tire swing is made from a truck tire and they get it swinging pretty good. I hate to have them break a horn on it, or worse. Any thoughts?


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

It seems to me there is a huge difference between a tire and a sledgehammer.


----------



## GJ Pack goater (May 6, 2011)

I went to our local power company (Xcel) and they gave us all the wire spools we could want for free.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

We are still building goat paddocks and so are limited in places to put all the abandoned kids I was given in 2012. Last fall we moved the 3 youngest into the vegetable garden. Using straw bales and an 4 by 8 peice of plywood for the roof, I built the kids a straw bale shelter. In January it became urgent I move the buck away from the does and my only solution was to put the youngest 3 in with the does and the buck in the vegetable garden. I was going to use those straw bales for gardening this spring but that is now out of the question as the buck has been enjoying butting those straw bales to pieces.

[attachment=0:2uhzsqej]056.JPG[/attachment:2uhzsqej]


----------



## Porter (Oct 16, 2012)

We've got an old doghouse with a fence post attached that acts like a ramp, the boys love it!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Porter, your toy dog house reminded me of Bambi. The previous owners had left an old dog house on the property that we decided to turn into a kid shelter. We purchased a 10by10 dog kennel to use to keep the abandoned kids we kept receiving last year in until they grew big enough to be moved in with the older goats. We were in the process of moving the dog house over to its new location when Bambi decided to investigate. Not sure she could fit in there anymore (grown some more and is pregnant now). But for one afternoon the dog house became a goat toy.
[attachment=0:1qwnotgy]Goat Mobile Home.png[/attachment:1qwnotgy]


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I was at a concrete plant and saw two man hole bases in there oops pile. i was able to buy two for a song they delivered the bases to the ranch and stacked them for me. they make a great tower for the boys to play on.
When i get the roof finished i will take a photo of it and share it with you


----------



## AdriAnne (Apr 11, 2013)

*Millies toys*

My goat Millie has several toys. Her favorite would probly be the big pice of bark mounted on the wall. she likes to pick at it and normaly siuccedes at terring it off the wall. she also has a big barrel and a small boulder in her pen. i recently gave her a milk jug and a shiping pallate. for christmass i mounted a pice of bark and a small log hanging from the rafters in her pen. she realy enjoyed them for a while and then got bored.
hoped that helped if you hve any sugestions for me than feel free to comment.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

I am surprised the Boers can still jump up onto the spool! They also like the pile of big boulders.


----------

